# Çeşme



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Çeşme has the most kick ass beach in turkey imo.all photos taken by me.
sorry for darkish blurs in some photos.

*Ilıca Beach.*










sheraton hotel.



















videographer was filming some guys at beach.























































a typical Ilıca house.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

*Alaçatı.*Historical town of Çeşme.










Lovely doors of Alaçatı <3




































































































Antiques and souvenir bazaar.there were really some interesting pieces such as an old ass ottoman knife.




































































































Değirmen(windmill) street.lots of nice cafes, bars and shops.




































































































*su means l'eau in french 





































hope you enjoyed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Town of Çeşme looking really great, very nice :cheers: thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## Dahupegu (Feb 7, 2009)

omg... and i'm stuck here in bogota... that beach is wonderfull! I wanna like walk beyond and beyond... nice!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks guys =)


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, beautiful place! The beach is great and the city is so cute and cozy... Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

That beach is almost as hot as Zaffy.

:tongue3:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

hunny, ılıca beach is hotter even than me:yes:


Farrapo said:


> Wow, beautiful place! The beach is great and the city is so cute and cozy... Thanks for sharing! kay:


thanks


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

l'eau said:


> hunny, ılıca beach is hotter even than me:yes:
> 
> 
> thanks


Then ılıca beach is so me.

XD!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Cesme always inspired me!How is the nightlife there?


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

I remember Cesme from Eurovision SC in past I guess. 

It is very charm full city. :cheers:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## pokistic (May 8, 2007)

Amazing place! I want to be there right now.


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

lovely place


----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ddagli17 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For videos we have a new subforum for videos:








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com





Meanwhile i would like to see new photo updates from Cesme


----------

